# Fish swimming unbalanced



## seyz (Jul 25, 2008)

I've got a fish in my tank who is swimming unbalanced. His front half is up but his back half is like almost slanted down like a \ shape. All the other fish are fine and the water levels of nitrates, ammonia, temp, etc. all seem normal. I don't have a camera with me but I am going to see if I can find a video anywhere online. Any advice!

Here's a vid 

MVI_2466.AVI - YouTube


----------



## jschwabe5 (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi, its tough to tell exactly what is wrong from short video. Is your fish doing that all the time? Eating ok ? color changed? what are your actual water parameters and temp? It could be a number of things from fish just resting to swim bladder issue.


----------



## seyz (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. Temp is 79, pH 7, everything else okay. Fish eating fine, swimmingly actively, he's just swimming oddly. No color change either and everything else is normal seemingly. All other fish are the same too.


----------

